# S.Korea concludes N.Korea torpedo 'sank ship'



## Capt Worley PE (May 20, 2010)

This should be interesting....first this:

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/artic...DgCaWuI7RMQG-xg



> SEOUL — South Korea has found "decisive evidence" that a North Korean torpedo sank one of its warships after analysing chemical traces found on the wreckage, a media report said Tuesday.
> A multinational team investigating the March 26 sinking of the Cheonan is due to report on Thursday. South Korea has promised a "resolute response" if the North is proved to have been to blame.
> 
> "The analysis of metal pieces and traces of explosive recovered from the Cheonan and the seabed led us to secure decisive evidence that there was a North Korean torpedo attack," Yonhap news agency quoted a military source as saying.
> ...


Now this:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100520/ap_on_...orea_ship_sinks



> "If the (South Korean) enemies try to deal any retaliation or punishment, or if they try sanctions or a strike on us .... we will answer to this with all-out war," Col. Pak In Ho of North Korea's navy told broadcaster APTN in an exclusive interview in Pyongyang.


What will S. Korea do? N Korea has committed an overt act of war, and they obviously have to be slapped down for it, but how far is SK willing to go?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 20, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> > "If the (South Korean) enemies try to deal any retaliation or punishment, or if they try sanctions or a strike on us .... we will answer to this with all-out war," Col. Pak In Ho of North Korea's navy told broadcaster APTN in an exclusive interview in Pyongyang.
> 
> 
> What will S. Korea do? N Korea has committed an overt act of war, and they obviously have to be slapped down for it, but how far is SK willing to go?


There are lots of countries chomping at the bit to turn NKorea into a steaming hole in the ground. The ONLY thing that is keeping them alive right now is their alliance with China. I think that makes an all-out war unlikely because nobody wants to fight a war with China right now. They can fight firepower with overwhelming numbers of soldiers.


----------



## Sschell (May 20, 2010)

It may be our last chance to spank China so that we can remain the dominant superpower in the world... but we dont have the balls.

better start learning Chineese now.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 20, 2010)

If we take over China, then we can forgive all of our debt that they own. That's an awesome plan. Too bad we are already fighting a multi-front war...and the Chinese outnumber us 4 to 1.


----------



## Slugger926 (May 20, 2010)

How about this conspiracy theory too:

http://www.silentmajority09.com/2010/05/no...l-rig-what.html

It isn't logical to sink one ship and one oil platform (if true). They are like a bad bully picking at everyone with mom (China) wearing rose colored glasses saying my kid does no wrong.


----------



## Santiagj (May 20, 2010)

What happens when a nuke is detonated underwater? How is the ecosystem affected by the radiation?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 20, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> What happens when a nuke is detonated underwater? How is the ecosystem affected by the radiation?


Take a look at Bikini Atoll.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 20, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> What happens when a nuke is detonated underwater? How is the ecosystem affected by the radiation?


My guess is negatively.


----------



## Santiagj (May 20, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > What happens when a nuke is detonated underwater? How is the ecosystem affected by the radiation?
> ...



Ok, I'll have to do some research while pretending to do calculations. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Santiagj (May 20, 2010)

The ship is smaller than i imagined or the crain is freakin huge.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 20, 2010)

Technically it is half a ship. That is huge chain.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 20, 2010)

Before:






Look at the size of the salvage crane:


----------



## Santiagj (May 20, 2010)

holy shit thats a big crane.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 20, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> holy shit thats a big crane.


That's what she said.


----------



## benbo (May 20, 2010)

Pajama man must be rone-ree.

Time to contact the world's greatest actor, Arec Bahrin.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 20, 2010)

Obama did it!


----------



## MGX (May 20, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Obama did it!


Don't you mean it was Bush's fault?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 24, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37309788/ns/wo...ws-asiapacific/



> WASHINGTON - The White House said Monday that President Barack Obama "fully supports" the South Korean president and his response to the torpedo attack by North Korea that sank a South Korean naval ship.
> In a statement, the White House said Seoul can continue to count on the full backing of the United States and said U.S. military commanders had been told to work with their South Korean counterparts "to ensure readiness and to deter future aggression."
> 
> The administration said it endorsed President Lee Myung-bak's demand that "North Korea immediately apologize and punish those responsible for the attack, and, most importantly, stop its belligerent and threatening behavior."


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 24, 2010)

I'm not liking this situation...nope, not one bit.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 24, 2010)

Speculation on the military message boards is the NK execute the sub captain and call him a rogue.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 24, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Speculation on the military message boards is the NK execute the sub captain and call him a rogue.



sucks for that guy


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 24, 2010)

When I was in Korea in the mid ninety the North was always pulling crap like this and typically the would get sold out.

Craps been going on for sometime actually there is a good wiki sight documenting all the stuff thats gone on along the DMZ.....including the Axe Murder Incident


----------



## Dleg (May 25, 2010)

I'm not too worried. It seems this stuff happens every few years. And I haven't seen any increased military activity around here. Although, the other night, I was with a group of people watching the space station flyby, and it sort of rose from the northwest, and someone joked that maybe it was a N. Korean missile, and it did give me a bit of a chill.


----------



## Supe (May 25, 2010)

So what are the odds that Obama backs South Korea, sends a couple troops to blow some shit up, and then tries to use it as "war credit" to try to buy some moderate votes in the next election?

I think... it's inebidable.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 25, 2010)

About six years ago, I had an eerily realistic dream about NK launching a nuke strike. They launched six nukes at Japan, one at Hawaii, and one at the west coast. China, in response, launched 300 nukes at NK. At the point in the dream where I woke up, the US had launched 12 nukes at NK, the missile aimed at hawaii had broken up in the air, and the one aimed at the west coast was still incoming.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 25, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> About six years ago, I had an eerily realistic dream about NK launching a nuke strike. They launched six nukes at Japan, one at Hawaii, and one at the west coast. China, in response, launched 300 nukes at NK. At the point in the dream where I woke up, the US had launched 12 nukes at NK, the missile aimed at hawaii had broken up in the air, and the one aimed at the west coast was still incoming.


That's a very scary dream there Capt.


----------



## Slugger926 (May 25, 2010)

For crazy reading entertainment, here is some press releases:

http://www.kcna.co.jp/index-e.htm


----------



## Katiebug (May 25, 2010)

Slugger926 said:


> For crazy reading entertainment, here is some press releases:
> http://www.kcna.co.jp/index-e.htm


I've read some travel diaries from Westerners visiting North Korea, including one guy from the UK who worked in their "news agency" teaching people how to write propaganda pieces. The cognitive dissonance is amazing - even in documentaries, you wonder if the people proclaiming the wonder of the Great Leader actually believe what they're saying or if they know it's all a sham and are doing their best to get by.


----------



## benbo (May 25, 2010)

Katiebug said:


> Slugger926 said:
> 
> 
> > For crazy reading entertainment, here is some press releases:
> ...


I believe you forgot Dear Leader and Intelligent Leader. Let's try to get our propaganda straight.


----------



## jmbeck (May 25, 2010)

You forgot "scratch golfer".

It is common knowledge that the Supreme Leader makes 4 or 5 aces every round.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 25, 2010)

He can also whip Chuck Norris according to a documentary I saw on the North Korea channel.


----------



## roadwreck (May 25, 2010)

Slugger926 said:


> For crazy reading entertainment, here is some press releases:
> http://www.kcna.co.jp/index-e.htm


all I can think of while I'm reading those is this guy


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 26, 2010)

> SEOUL (BNO NEWS) -- South Korea's military is attempting to track down four North Korean submarines which disappeared from their east coast base after conducting naval training in the East Sea earlier this week, a military official told the Yonhap news agency on Wednesday.
> Locations of the North's four 300-ton-class submarines have been unknown for two days, Yonhap reported. "We are tracking the four submarines by mobilizing all naval capabilities in the East Sea," the military official, who was not identified, was cited as saying.


http://wireupdate.com/local/s-korea-on-ale...ar-in-east-sea/

I wonder what the deal is here...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 26, 2010)

Those subs look really small.


----------



## MA_PE (May 26, 2010)

Here in america you can get a foot-long sub for $5


----------



## Dexman PE (May 26, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Here in america you can get a foot-long sub for $5


And some of them feel like about 300 tons in your gut after you eat them...


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 26, 2010)

Well at least we would find WMD in N. Korea. But they have no oil we need -so no reason to go there.



Supe said:


> So what are the odds that Obama backs South Korea, sends a couple troops to blow some shit up, and then tries to use it as "war credit" to try to buy some moderate votes in the next election?
> I think... it's inebidable.


----------



## Clown Shoe (May 26, 2010)

He would look better in a shiny pair of clown shoes.


----------

